# rig trip??



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Friday is supposed to be flat. Thinking of going Thursday early afternoon and coming back on Friday afternoon. Seas going around 1 (predicted), sea returning less than 1. Trip could be pushed to Friday and Saturday, if that works better. boat is a 2540 pursuit with twin 200 2 stroke. Cost of gas , oil, bait and ice to be split. trip is approximate 200 miles round trip. Boat gets 1.2 miles/gal. Target fish will be AJs and Tuna, may stop for deep drop on the way out. PM or call for more info ed 850 857 1039


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck Ed.
Let me know how the water is. Check out the SNOWEY waypoint on my GPS. It's a deep drop spot near Petronius. Good for grouper.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What you don't go out anymore Mike? We need to team up and go find em.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ED, I have a closing Friday, If this gets bumped to the weekend, I more than likely can go!
Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ed is an awesome guy to fish with, guaranteed whoever goes will have a good time and have some thick skin for the friendly ribbing! If I wasn't working I'd be all over this, good luck guys


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Ed,
three of my brothers and I will be out in that area Friday/Saturday. We'll give ya a yell on the radio when we get out near the rigs.

Steve


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I was off Ed, but gotta work then leave out Friday to KY to the hunting club!!! Good luck, I'm sure ya'll will have a good trip!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

trip has been rescheduled for Saturday and Sunday I have a crew thks for looking 

ed


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

give me a call on Saturday Trigger happy ed 



aqua-holic said:


> Hey Ed,
> three of my brothers and I will be out in that area Friday/Saturday. We'll give ya a yell on the radio when we get out near the rigs.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck! Looking forward to the report!!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Ed Good luck to you and your crew. We will be a little future then you but as you know we always monitor 16 at night.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ed,

Hope you didn't go out today.


----------

